# Can't eat at all for 2 weeks and 3 days IBS-D HELP !



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi I'm 21 male and suffer from IBS-D This is my second flare up 2 weeks 3 days in, My first ever IBS attack started in September 2011 and lasted for 3 weeks 3 days. If I eat any food at all other then Chicken, Bananas, crackers, brown/white bread and watery soup i get agonizing and severe cramping Gas pains in my left side and explosive diarrhea approx 10x in 3 hours. My doctor has given my mebeverine and i drink peppermint tea, the tablets don't do anything while I'm having a severe attack but help a little with the general aces and pains while I'm on my cracker and fruit juice diet. The second i wake up i get the urgency to open my bowls and usually have loose yellow stools that are sometimes a little sticky mucus, If i eat a trigger food or food i would normally have before this nightmare started i would have severe diarrhea even just from eating an apple the previous day. I Had a blood test when i had my first attack in September and a stool test both were normal, No blood no markers for crohns and ulcerative colitis my doctor said these would be unlikely and as i have anxiety and depression since 2009 it's much more likely i have IBS and apparently i have hallmark symptoms. Is it normal for IBS not to be able to eat anything hardly I'm so weak ill and have lost weight around 1 stone and i only weigh 9 stone. I'm unable to work and spend most of the time in bed I do feel ok during the day if i stick to me diet of crackers and watery soup but very weak and tired .Which other drugs should i try ? is this likely to go on for months ,years forever







?. I would love a proper meal right now







. Thank's anybody out there


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

So try some Loperamide (imodium) or the calcium carbonate supplements. See the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread for the instructions on how and what to take for the calcium carbonate. That thread is pinned to the top of this forum.also undereating and skipping meals will make Diarrhea worse. So make sure you are eating enough and often enough. You should also consider trying a serious probiotic... (not just yogurt).


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

BQ said:


> So try some Loperamide (imodium) or the calcium carbonate supplements. See the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread for the instructions on how and what to take for the calcium carbonate. That thread is pinned to the top of this forum.also undereating and skipping meals will make Diarrhea worse. So make sure you are eating enough and often enough. You should also consider trying a serious probiotic... (not just yogurt).


Ok i will have a read..is it normal to have severe symptoms, will loperamide help get my system bk to normal.


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

leebe20 said:


> Ok i will have a read..is it normal to have severe symptoms, will loperamide help get my system bk to normal.


It should stop the explosive diarrhea... it helps me when I have a flare up but I usually feel crampy the next day.Mebeverine has actually helped alot with my frequency issues! I had to give it at least two weeks before I noticed a difference though.Hopefully you manage to find something that helps you.. probiotics might help as someone else suggested.


----------



## Bettsann (Mar 28, 2012)

LuSmith said:


> It should stop the explosive diarrhea... it helps me when I have a flare up but I usually feel crampy the next day.Mebeverine has actually helped alot with my frequency issues! I had to give it at least two weeks before I noticed a difference though.Hopefully you manage to find something that helps you.. probiotics might help as someone else suggested.


----------



## Bettsann (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi there,LeeBe,So sorry for the misery you are going through. I have had IBS for approx 12 years and there have been 'intermissions' in which I was not bothered at all. So please take heart and don't get too discouraged! Make CERTAIN you are getting plenty of liquids -- esp. water. Do you take probiotics? If not, I would encourage you to do that. GOOD ONES...like Garden of Life...just be sure to follow the directions. PB8 works well, for me, too. The cheap ones are a waste of money (IMO







I would suggest taking them before bedtime. I'm not 'encouraging' Rx drugs ...but do you think your doctor might recommend something for anxiety? It's just something you might consider asking him/her.Good luck to you!


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi thanks for the reply's i will try some pro biotics. The Dr put me on Peppermint capsules and buscopan tablets (hyocine butlabromide)spelling ??. DO these work are they effective ? I have taken mebevreine and that is useless.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Its amazing how many people seem to not know about loperamide being an effective first line of defence and especially as a preventative measure.Loperamide can be taken in large doses if needed but 1 or 2 with meals is usually enough to stop the D until you find the dose that helps you best.Colofac/mebeverine is much less effective and much less predictable than loperamide and loperamide/imodium should be the first line of defence against chronic Diarrhoea.


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

jmc09 said:


> Its amazing how many people seem to not know about loperamide being an effective first line of defence and especially as a preventative measure.Loperamide can be taken in large doses if needed but 1 or 2 with meals is usually enough to stop the D until you find the dose that helps you best.Colofac/mebeverine is much less effective and much less predictable than loperamide and loperamide/imodium should be the first line of defence against chronic Diarrhoea.


Oh i know about it







It's just not good for everybody to take long term as it can cause constipation.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

If it causes constipation you just need to adjust your dose or skip a day or two,its simple really.I would prefer constipation over diarrhoea myself as it means the loperamide is working.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi leebe20, jmc09, re,"Its amazing how many people seem to not know about loperamide being an effective first line of defence and especially as a preventative measure"...purely personal preference, but I always think of Calcium/vit d3 as my first line of defence and rarely take loperamide. In my mind I think of the calcium as a way of reducing regular D with minimum bad side effects, and potentially a few beneficial side effects.On balance though, I would have to say that both are equally useful as IBS-D first aid.All the best.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Mr 100,ive found that calcium makes me nauseous and unwell so i would use imodium as my go to medication over calcium.


----------

